# Hymer fuel tank cap



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello all

My Hymer B564 2002 fuel cap has ceased locking. No matter what I do with the key or how I push it in and round the thing just will not lock. Does anyone know how to take them apart and fix?

Thanks

Harry


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi Seeker. dodgy fuel caps are common on Hymers ,i have had two since 2004 met many others with same problem. New one costs about 30euros


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harry

If you have all the original paperwork you may find a spare lock barrel.

Have a look.
Best of luck

Roy


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Aren't they just the same as the water filler cap?

White or black

New Barrel lock

which should come with instructions.

Johnny F


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Presume you have tried wd40.
Mine would not open the other day and one squirt did the trick!
Bob45


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I had the same problem. I bought a new cap from Hambilton's I think.
You can use the old lock barrel in the new cap to keep the same key arrangement.


----------

